# how to transfer my music onto my Verizon LG EnV



## jencar09 (Sep 30, 2006)

I just bought a Verizon LG EnV and it came with a chord and driver (which says "LUXMO - USB Data Cable" on the disc) to connect it to my computer so that I can transfer music onto the phone. How do I go about setting this up or is using Bluetooth a better option?
Thank you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess you need to load the software for the device...


----------



## jencar09 (Sep 30, 2006)

haha I've already inserted the disk and installed it... the problem happens when the chord is connecting the cell phone to the USB input but it's not showing up anywhere when I open explore (right click on start, open explore). I can't figure out how to open it which is unusual because when I insert a USB it would normally show up in the explore side bar and I can open it from there but that isn't the case with this.....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you made sure you have the drivers loaded? I know my Motorola RAZR needed both the drivers and the application installed in order to talk to the phone.


----------

